# I'm new from Malaysia



## Soon Chan Hong (Mar 3, 2018)

Hi,I'm new here,wish everyone have a good day


----------



## Bloke (Mar 4, 2018)

G'day and welcome.


----------



## Ery (Feb 20, 2019)

Soon Chan Hong said:


> Hi,I'm new here,wish everyone have a good day


Bro..I like to be member freemasion..contact me


----------



## Ery (Feb 20, 2019)

Ery said:


> Bro..I like to be member freemasion..contact me


0163307193


----------



## Warrior1256 (Feb 20, 2019)

Soon Chan Hong said:


> Hi,I'm new here,wish everyone have a good day


Greetings and welcome. Are you a Freemason?


----------



## Aiman Zulkiple (Apr 28, 2020)

I would like to join you brother. Contact me ASAP


----------

